# Is there a Kindle buy back program?



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the original kindle and was looking to upgrade to the new version. Is there a buy back program with Amazon on these older models?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No. However, there is a good resale market for older Kindle models. I suggest you create a For Sale thread in our Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter forum


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Even if there was a buy back program, you could get more money by selling it yourself.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I ended up getting 75.00 off when I upgraded to the Kindle 3.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Yes, there is a buy back program. I am giving $10 for working Kindle 1's, $20 for working Kindle 2's and $10 for working Kindle 3's.

I will even send you a box for shipping!


Just for laughs,
Have a great Kindle day!
Scott


----------

